# Looking for 6w recommendation



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

People rave about that Lamson rod and you can score one pretty inexpensively as I believe they are dropping a new model soon.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I really like my BVK 6 wt.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Look for a Sage ONE 6wt or 7wt...you might get lucky.

If not, check out the Lamson 6wt or the new Sage Maverick in 6wt.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

For the money I love my Echo Boost Salt. Especially paired with Orvis Tropic Pro. Lately I've been reaching for it more and more than my 8wt. Handles a good size redfish well.


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

Goran said:


> Hello all. I fish and live here in Tampa Bay. I used to fish exclusively with 8wt, but have recently tried my friend's Clearwater Orvis in 6wt and was very impressed with the ease and presentations. He paired it with 6wt RIO Bonefish.
> After reading some of your posts, I can tell 6wt is more common than I thought especially during fall and winter months.
> 
> That being said, I'm looking for any recommendations based on the fact that I really like Clearwater rod actin but would prefer a better quality road.
> ...


I really like my Moonshine. It’s got everything I’d want. And comes with two tip tops, plus lifetime warranty. Not made really for salt but I’d use it. Priced right at $200.00.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Scott Flex 6 wt has been a favorite of mine for throwing bass poppers and the occasional streamer. I’ve got it paired with a rio flats pro 6 wt I believe.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Look for a Sage ONE 6wt or 7wt...you might get lucky.


What would you pair the sage one with for fly line?


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

I use my 6wt Hardy Proaxis for Reds and Trout here in Charleston. I also have the 9wt as well and that gets use on extra windy days or throwing meaty flies.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> What would you pair the sage one with for fly line?


A bonefish line on the 6wt...I really like the SA Mastery on mine...

Won't be great in the wind but will excel delivering small flies to spooky fish.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

I just picked up a maverick 6 the other week, paired it with SA bonefish mastery. haven't gotten on the water with it yet, but plan to this friday. Will post update when I get back!


----------



## Goran (Oct 7, 2020)

saltyhackle said:


> I just picked up a maverick 6 the other week, paired it with SA bonefish mastery. haven't gotten on the water with it yet, but plan to this friday. Will post update when I get back!


Please do. Thanks!


----------



## Goran (Oct 7, 2020)

TheAdamsProject said:


> People rave about that Lamson rod and you can score one pretty inexpensively as I believe they are dropping a new model soon.








Lamson Standard Seat Saltwater Fly Rod - 7wt, 9’, 4-Piece 17YCC - Save 55%


Lamson Standard Seat Saltwater Fly Rod - 7wt, 9’, 4-Piece 17YCC at Sierra. Celebrating 30 Years Of Exploring.




www.sierra.com





Looks like you were right....


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a sage one 6 weight that’s butter smooth. Maybe not the most powerful rod but it’s a 6 weight and I prob try and force it too much. And they aren’t being made anymore, but they pop up on eBay. I also have a 6 weight Gloomis GLX Cross Current. It’s one of my top 2 favorite rods I own and it’s still being made and sold at a great price. All that said, it’s really hard to go wrong these days, so many good options.


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

There's a FB group called Fly-fishing Gear- buy, sell or trade that has good deals quite often and I've noticed 6wts for sale often.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Admittedly I have never been a fan of Orvis rods, but my father gave me an Orvis Helios 3d 6wt last year and I absolutely love the action of this rod. It easily punches a lite wind with small flies, and is a very smooth casting rod. On a calm day I can effortlessly cast the line 70-80 feet and bit farther if I really concentrate. I think it is strung up with Rio Redfish taper.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I live 50 miles north of you in Homosassa and have two 6-weights: TFO BVK and Sage Method and they both pair well with SA Amplitude Grand Slam line for inshore saltwater and Wulff Triangle taper for freshwater or dead-calm days in the salt.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

scott meridian 6wt. paired with sa grand slam. awesome combo. on closeout they were ~ $550 or so. if you can get one there, its a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

I was finally able to take the 6wt maverick on the water for the first time this weekend. I'm thoroughly impressed and couldn't be happier with the purchase. 

The tip has a crisp action but the mid/butt section bends deeper, which makes for a super silky overall action, for me at-least. When I flubbed a cast I knew it my timing not the rod. Swing weight is light too, if you're into that. Paired mine with a nautilus xl and it felt great all day. The thing that impressed me the most was the way it transitioned from those close shots to long bombs. Great feel in close, but plenty of reserve power if you need to launch it. I'm not an expert caster but with good timing I had no trouble shooting 75+, something that was out of the question with my mangrove. Inside 45 feet was money too, I was anticipating having trouble loading it but there were no issues there. I even found I had better load when I choked up on the grip..

For this price point, I think you'd be hard pressed to find something better.. and I've casted almost every in this category except the recon 2. Can't wait to use it during those low negative winter tides, hopefully it'll give me an edge on our picky reds.


----------



## Goran (Oct 7, 2020)

I ended with 6wt lemson purchased on sierra.com for more than half off ($170)! 
Thanks for sharing the link above. 

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Goran said:


> I ended with 6wt lemson purchased on sierra.com for more than half off ($170)!
> Thanks for sharing the link above.
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes.


I live in Tampa Bay too. The Lamson SS 6 wt cannot be beat!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> What would you pair the sage one with for fly line?


I used SA Bonefish on my 6wt One. Really great set up combo. I traded the One for a super clean Xi3 and paired it with the same line and a Hatch 5+. This has been my go to rod for the last 3 months for reds and sheepies. Getting hard to find a really nice Xi3 on the used market. My kid fishes a 6wt BVK and it never fails to impress me. The Maverick would be another really good choice. Meridian is another top 6wt in my book. Whatever rod you choose, make sure it has a fighting butt.


----------

